

DjangoCon 2008: Sept 6-7 at the Googleplex - forsaken
http://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2008/jul/13/djangocon/

======
brandonkm
Seems fitting that DjangoCon would be held at the Googleplex. Google and
Django have been best friends for awhile now, and having 1.0 coming out is a
huge deal for all Django developers . I'm going to be watching this to see
what the release of 1.0 will bring, even as I continue to read the pylons
book.

